# auto trans gearshift stuck in park



## deano05 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi everyone, just purchased a2005 Altima 2.5s . the trans gearshift has decided it doesn't want to come out of park. any suggestions on how to fix.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

in front of the shifter, there is a little plug(dont lose it), pull it and you can release the park switch to get you going, might check the brake switch behind the pedal to see if that is the problem or if it is the park switch on the shifter


----------



## deano05 (Feb 25, 2015)

any suggestions on how to test the brake switch. the brake lights work but not the shift interlock.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might check to see if the park switch is getting power from the brake switch


----------

